# Desk, Seattle



## The Barbarian (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 9, 2016)

That's excellent! Your lighting and sharpness always amazes me


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 9, 2016)

Great shot.


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 9, 2016)

Very nice! Back in the day.......


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 13, 2016)

Nicely done! Thanks for sharing.


----------

